# pottery



## cyrus000 (Oct 9, 2006)

what do you think?


----------



## peterjay (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice form - porcelain?


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

Very cool, I always wanted to make something on a pottery wheel, but have never gotten a chance to.


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 14, 2006)

great shape! Interesting to see chowder and whatnot served in that, like an elevated bowl.


----------

